# Changing from resident to non resident



## steffers53 (Oct 3, 2008)

Can anyone advise me on how to change from being a resident in Spain to being a non resident? We have lived here in Spain for about 10 years and are residents, with a Spainsh driving licence. Over the last three years we have probably spent more time away than here, and we are thinking of going away travelling in a motorhome for quite a while and will put our flat up for a long term rental. Are there any pros or cons to changing our residency status? Do we have to own property in the Uk to become UK residents once more or can we use our parents' address for example, as we would be staying with them when in the Uk and not travelling. If you cease being a Spanish resident, can we then swap our Spanish licence for a UK one again? How would we fair on healthcare if we are no longer Spanish residents? Is there a EU healthcare card you can get? 

Any help much appreciated,
steffers53


----------



## caromac (Nov 16, 2008)

steffers53 said:


> Can anyone advise me on how to change from being a resident in Spain to being a non resident? We have lived here in Spain for about 10 years and are residents, with a Spainsh driving licence. Over the last three years we have probably spent more time away than here, and we are thinking of going away travelling in a motorhome for quite a while and will put our flat up for a long term rental. Are there any pros or cons to changing our residency status? Do we have to own property in the Uk to become UK residents once more or can we use our parents' address for example, as we would be staying with them when in the Uk and not travelling. If you cease being a Spanish resident, can we then swap our Spanish licence for a UK one again? How would we fair on healthcare if we are no longer Spanish residents? Is there a EU healthcare card you can get?
> 
> Any help much appreciated,
> steffers53


Hi I noticed that you have not had a response to this and wondered if you have found out info from any other sources. We may be compelled to 'go back' but wish to keep our home in Spain as non residents. We may do similar to you and have found a lot of info out from government websites just wondered if you have come across any specific pitfalls that we should watch out for. Thanks


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

I don't know whether you would be better off asking this in a general forum since most people in this forum are trying to move into Spain and not out of it


----------

